# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Cherche FA pour adorable chatte trouvée 69

## Corinnerey

Bonjour, une petite chatte tigrée grise à élu domicile chez-moi mais je suis sûr le point de quitter ma maison. Je m'y suis attaché alors je voudrais lui trouver une gentille FA.. Elle est adorable et propre. Non tatouée, non pucee, en bonne santé ( vétérinaire) . 
J'habite Anse, près de Lyon.

----------


## doriant

bonjour. qu'appelez-vous FA ?

----------


## Corinnerey

> bonjour. qu'appelez-vous FA ?


Bonjour, 
Une famille d'accueil

----------


## doriant

un foyer quoi ? fa c'est le terme propre aux placements temporaires par les assos.  Quel âge a estimé le véto, est-elle stérilisée, a t'elle eté vaccinée et testée ? il faudrait mettre des fotos et un email de contact si vous ne vous reconnectez pas regulierement a terme.

----------

